# NYC Parents who have overcome a dry spell



## alexia394 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello NYC parents! I am a video producer at a digital parenting publication. We are working on an editorial video (no advertising, strictly editorial) in which we speak to real parent couples who have overcome a dry spell. 

We want to create a dialogue that helps other parents feel a little less alone and get some motivation/inspiration to add spark back into their relationships through real testimonials.

Please Direct Message me if you are a parent couple who are both willing to speak to us. Happy to answer any questions.

Thank you for your time and hope to hear from some of you!

-Alexia


----------

